# ? for u guys with coil overs



## hemi1282 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all I have a 2005 goat and my suspension is damn near shot to shit, I have the rear end sag pretty bad and thinking of going with the BC coil overs. I'm not a mechanic but learning shit as I go and having some fun.......yeah buddy, just got through installing all new rotors, brakes, links and steering rack, this week I'll be installing a new driveshaft center support bearing and instead of getting new shocks and springs thinking of going the coil over rout, been doing a lot research on net I know people get these to mostly lower there car and comfront but there's no info on if u can raise the car higher than stock or not, I'm gonna want to lower it eventually maybe just a hair but also like the hot rod look when its higher in the back, so ? is can these coil overs raise the car up higher than stock? If anybody can help Id sure appreciate it........thx


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes you can,not sure how much though.


----------

